# June 24 , LP&W Video Update..



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for the delay..


http://www.youtube.com/v/jhGrqB-Kvq...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Video. Layout looks really nice. Are you going to put the salsa and a the chips in the Hopper cars so you guest can dip as the train goes by?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm, that's an Idea JJ.... but NO DOUBLE DIPPING !!!!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, coming along nicely, where did you get the little (solar I presume) lights along the inner track????? Are they led??? and solar??? Regal


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Regal, all the landscape lighting in the garden RR bed is solar. The "stick lights" , standing in a row between the mainline and the yard, I purchased at SuperTarget last fall on clearance. I think I paid 99 cents each for them. Yes, thay have a single white LED in each one. 

The spotlights, there are 8 of them, run on two solar collector pannels. If you look in the Herb garden corner you'll see one of the solar pannels. Each pannel feeds four lamphouses. Each lamphouse has 12 white LEDs and a parabolic reflector behind them. They throw a very nice light and highligh sections of the bed at nigt very well. I bought two sets at Costco last fall, again on clearlance, for $24.99 a set. 

I'll see if I can get creative and try and get a few night shots for you..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a few night shots... Pleas ebe gentle, this was my first forray into long exposures with a digital camera... some are a tad overexposed..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good Dave, and thanks for the information!!! Regal


----------

